# Definition of family unit?



## Amy_S (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi all,
We're filling out an application form and it states that we have to fill out Form 47a for members of family unit above 18 years of age.
My question is, what exactly is 'family unit'? The form says it 'may be' your partner and children. Apart from spouse and children, can the family unit include the applicant's mother as well? She is a dependent and is staying at the principal applicant's residence.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Amy_S said:


> Hi all,
> We're filling out an application form and it states that we have to fill out Form 47a for members of family unit above 18 years of age.
> My question is, what exactly is 'family unit'? The form says it 'may be' your partner and children. Apart from spouse and children, can the family unit include the applicant's mother as well? She is a dependent and is staying at the principal applicant's residence.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


No, you can't include the applicant's mother.

https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx

From the link below: 

"Not all visas are the same. Read the requirements for the visa you 
are applying for to confirm who can be included in your 
application"

"A member of your family unit can be your:
• partner – married or de facto (same or opposite sex); or
• dependent child, up to 23 years of age (there are some 
exceptions, see below under ‘Eligible child"

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1496i.pdf

Also see: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/124-
(Click on the "Visa applicants" tab, and select the drop-down item "Including family in your application")


----------



## Amy_S (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank you for the prompt response. Is there any way an applicant can sponsor his parents after receiving his permanent residence?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Amy_S said:


> Thank you for the prompt response. Is there any way an applicant can sponsor his parents after receiving his permanent residence?


Yes, it may be possible via a parent visa after the applicant has 2 years in Australia as a permanent resident, if 50% or more of the parent's children are in Australia. 

However, the cheaper version of this visa may take many years to get (DIBP says up to 30), and the more expensive version that may take less than 2 years is nearly A$50,000 per parent.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Pare

Another option is visiting on a visitor visa, but apparently there may also be a new 5 year temporary visa for parents of permanent residents available later in the year.

Details unknown until the visa is announced though.


----------



## thonganster (May 18, 2017)

*Dependent age limit?*



kaju said:


> No, you can't include the applicant's mother.
> 
> border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx]Member of Family Unit
> 
> ...



I have mix answer from different Migration agent about maximum age as a dependent that can include in the application, on immigration website said max 23 years old.

this link said new law from 19 November 2016
acacia-au.com/including-family-members-changes-from-19-November-2016.php

But if l click on the References link at the end 
legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L01696/Download

it said "No longer in force" for the "Migration Legislation Amendment (2016 Measures No. 4) Regulation 2016"

So l wonder what is the exactly law now regarding dependent age that can be include as an dependent on the application.how can the immigration website have out date information?


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi All,

What document do I need to submit as a proof of member of Unit for my spouse? Will it be only marriage certificate or some other proof?

Many Thanks.....

Regards


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

twister68 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What document do I need to submit as a proof of member of Unit for my spouse? Will it be only marriage certificate or some other proof?
> 
> ...


Usually, the marriage certificate will be enough.


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.

Do i need to give any house proof etc. and do I need to put any proof for my kid under 18?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

twister68 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do i need to give any house proof etc. and do I need to put any proof for my kid under 18?


Usually Birth Certificate for children to show who their parents are.


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks, everyone for your replies.


----------

